# Final Four 2015 Discussion



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan State vs. Duke 6:09 TBS
Wisconsin vs. Kentucky 8:49 TBS

Sticking with my title game prediction of UK/Duke, but I wouldn't be all that surprised to see an all B1G affair.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I said it before and I'll keep saying it: Wisconsin is the only team that can beat Kentucky.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If Sam Dekker keeps playing the way he has been Wisconsin can definitely beat Kentucky. If he was consistently this good Wisconsin would have been the best team in the country this season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I said it before and I'll keep saying it: Wisconsin is the only team that can beat Kentucky.


So you don't think Notre Dame is capable of beating Kentucky?


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

hobojoe said:


> So you don't think Notre Dame is capable of beating Kentucky?


I didn't think so. I thought the only 2 teams that had a realistic chance to beat them were Wisconsin & Arizona.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> So you don't think Notre Dame is capable of beating Kentucky?


There's some exaggeration. Obviously if Kentucky goes ice cold from the floor there are a lot of teams that can beat them; same thing if a team shoots an outrageous percentage from 3. But those would both be a little flukey. I think straight up without a fluke, Wisconsin is the only team that can match up for Kentucky and play with them on an even playing field.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Kentucky is obviously a bad matchup for everyone, but I think even a less talented version of Kentucky is a bad matchup for Wisconsin. They are talented enough to win if everything breaks absolutely right, but I'm not optimistic about their chances.

Wisconsin isn't a good defensive team and, in particular, they are not a good interior defensive team. Their mantra of "arms-up no-jumping" just doesn't work against athletic 7-footers. Their front court is extremely important to what they do offensively and they just can't afford to give fouls which is where pretty much any defensive strategy against Kentucky seems like it has to start. I mean, how does Dukan even get on the floor in this game? Forget about Towns, how does he even guard Dakari Johnson?

Granted, Notre Dame is even worse inside than Wisconsin and they made a game of it, and if the Badgers shoot 70% from 3 like they did against Arizona they can beat anyone, but to me it feels like something like a 50% chance that the game is not close, 30% Kentucky wins a close one, and 20% Wisconsin wins a close one.

I give Duke a slightly better chance but not much.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Praying for Michigan State-Kentucky, I'd be very happy to see either of those teams win it....even though I picked Duke/Kentucky


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> *Praying for Michigan State-Kentucky*, I'd be very happy to see either of those teams win it....even though I picked Duke/Kentucky


Would be shades of the '09 title game. Not going to be mad with any outcome of the Final Four games, but I think Kentucky/Duke is the best game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'd love to see a rematch of Wisconsin vs. Duke. I won't be able to watch the title game though, because of course.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Mrs. Thang said:


> Wisconsin isn't a good defensive team and, in particular, they are not a good interior defensive team. Their mantra of "arms-up no-jumping" just doesn't work against athletic 7-footers. Their front court is extremely important to what they do offensively and they just can't afford to give fouls which is where pretty much any defensive strategy against Kentucky seems like it has to start. I mean, how does Dukan even get on the floor in this game? Forget about Towns, how does he even guard Dakari Johnson?
> 
> Granted, Notre Dame is even worse inside than Wisconsin and they made a game of it, and if the Badgers shoot 70% from 3 like they did against Arizona they can beat anyone, but to me it feels like something like a 50% chance that the game is not close, 30% Kentucky wins a close one, and 20% Wisconsin wins a close one.
> 
> I give Duke a slightly better chance but not much.


Just to answer this, I see Towns on Kaminsky and Cauley-Stein on Dekker for most of the game. There is a big opportunity here for Wisconsin's third forward, be it Nigel Hayes or Duje Dukan. No Dukan cannot guard Dakari Johnson, but Johnson can't guard Dukan out to 25 feet either. I think that third forward gives Wisconsin an advantage, or at least puts them back on a level playing field with Kentucky because I see Towns and Cauley-Stein locking down Kaminsky and Dekker a bit.

The guard play is just a straight up crap shoot. If you ask me, I want the Harrisons bombing away all game. Keep shooting boys. Koenig is a lot smarter with the ball than UK's guys, and Gasser can knock down open shots, which will surely come his way as UK doubles more dangerous players. Harrisons don't have great bball IQs and are susceptible to playing hero ball. I don't think Wisconsin's guards can stay in front of them if they drive to the hole, but if they fall in love with contested jumpers, they can shoot their team out of the game.

So that's how I feel about it. The game hinges on the play of the Harrisons. No one remembers this because Aaron made that 3 to win the game last year, but the Harrisons were HORRIBLE in that game. They went 7/22 from the floor and 1/3 from deep, getting to the line only 4 times total and only making 2 of the FTAs. The rest of the team was 22/36.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

I feel like a lot of good things have already been said in this thread about the Wisconsin/Kentucky matchup. So I'll just throw in a couple of my foremost thoughts

It's going to be horrible looking back on this game no matter what the score is, because the red/away version of those godawful jerseys that three-stripe company stuck us with are going to blight the screen all game long. 

If we don't pull UK's guys away from the basket with jumpers, we're going to have a hard time winning. Frank hasn't been aggressive with his outside shots the entire tournament - he's got to knock down some 3's in this game. If they call the game all touches as a foul, it could be to our advantage...except that if we pick up fouls we're screwed. 

We're not going to win on the boards, so we have to win the 3pt battle and not let their guards get hot. Or, you know, do nothing until there's 0.whatever on the clock. And hopefully Dekker continues his masterful tournament performance - because we're going to need two superstars being superstars in order to take down UK

I don't know if we can win. But this season is a success already. We've nailed so many of our goals during a year in which we've seen maybe the greatest basketball team of the last 3 decades, and playing with such a huge target on our backs. I'm proud of our guys, and I'll always love them for what they've done these past two seasons. 

I hope they play their hearts out on Saturday, and I hope they give Bo Ryan two more victories and another clipped-up net. 

On Wisconsin


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So the first game is underway. Go Michigan State.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spartans on fire to start the game.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Tyus jones takes some really bad, dumb shots.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Izzo is going to have to double, Jah. Costello attempting to guard him is hilarious.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

The Duke whistle is going crazy right now.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a "we're just happy to be here" game for Michigan State.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Duke has shot 27 free throws.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Kentucky's shot selection is utter shit. They stand no chance if they are going to count on Lyles and Caulley-Stein to hit 20 footers. Harrison's must take over.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UK has to start hedging screens instead of switching. Wisconsin is too efficient offensively to get away with that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How do three officials miss that shot clock violation?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Officiating has been awful both ways in both games. College officiating seemingly gets worse almost every season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So who wins on Monday? I think Duke will win. Coach K wins his 5th title. Bo Ryan has done a helluva job though.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank god Kentucky lost. Their fans are obnoxious enough already, can you imagine if they had actually gone 40-0?


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Wisconsin pulls it off, knocking out UK. 

It's pretty hard to run the table, and Bobby Knight's Hoosiers still the last ones perfect.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now I'm off to the Kentucky board to lap up their tears. Should be fun. Their fans were so damn cocky this year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Trey Lyles losing after getting away with that cheap shot is perfect.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

So which choke is bigger...

UK tonight or undefeated UNLV losing to Duke? 

Wisconsin made a ton of plays. Bo Ryan and his boys need to take a bow after that one.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

North Carolina, Arizona, Kentucky... Duke... This would be one of the best Tourney Runs ever if Wisconsin can pull it off.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

EpicFailGuy said:


> So which choke is bigger...
> 
> UK tonight or undefeated UNLV losing to Duke?
> 
> Wisconsin made a ton of plays. Bo Ryan and his boys need to take a bow after that one.


I dont know if Kentucky choked tonight.. Wisconsin is a back to back final four team with 3 legit NBA prospects... no shame in losing to the badgers for Kentucky


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

roux said:


> North Carolina, Arizona, Kentucky... Duke... This would be one of the best Tourney Runs ever if Wisconsin can pull it off.


Yeah, Bo's boys have been on a mission. Now it's time to finish the job.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

roux said:


> I dont know if Kentucky choked tonight.. Wisconsin is a back to back final four team with 3 legit NBA prospects... no shame in losing to the badgers for Kentucky


Wisconsin is great, but it's title or bust in Lexington.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

EpicFailGuy said:


> So which choke is bigger...
> 
> UK tonight or undefeated UNLV losing to Duke?
> 
> Wisconsin made a ton of plays. Bo Ryan and his boys need to take a bow after that one.


UNLV actually won the title the year before and the team they lost to, happened to be one of the greatest of all time going back to back.

Kentucky's kids all came back and still couldn't close the deal. They also rode the Harrisons for better or worse. Those guys are garbage.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

HKF said:


> UNLV actually won the title the year before and the team they lost to, happened to be one of the greatest of all time going back to back.
> 
> Kentucky's kids all came back and still couldn't close the deal. They also rode the Harrisons for better or worse. Those guys are garbage.


That UNLV team won huge the year before...that game shouldn't have been close, but to Duke's credit, they made enough plays and are led by a great coach that they got it done.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I do hope Wisconsin wins though. That would make Coach K 4-5 in the championship. I need that Badgers win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

EpicFailGuy said:


> That UNLV team won huge the year before...that game shouldn't have been close, but to Duke's credit, they made enough plays and are led by a great coach that they got it done.


That Duke team though went back to back. That's all I'm saying.

They had Hill, Laettner, Hurley, Lang and Parks on it. They had five NBA players on it. I don't think we should underrate their talent or accomplishment.

Wisconsin still needs to finish the deal and win it all. If they don't, then yup, a bigger choke is Kentucky for sure.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

HKF said:


> That Duke team though went back to back. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> They had Hill, Laettner, Hurley, Lang and Parks on it. They had five NBA players on it. I don't think we should underrate their talent or accomplishment.
> 
> Wisconsin still needs to finish the deal and win it all. If they don't, then yup, a bigger choke is Kentucky for sure.


That's how good I think those Vegas teams were. As much talent as you mentioned, UNLV was better at 4 of 5 positions. It took Duke playing a better game for 40 minutes one night to blow all that up.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Already annoyed at the Kentucky choke talk.. thats going to get more attention than the fact that Wisconsin is just a really good team.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

roux said:


> Already annoyed at the Kentucky choke talk.. thats going to get more attention than the fact that Wisconsin is just a really good team.


It's going to happen when 38-0 becomes 38-1. 

Wisconsin can cement a legacy Monday Night.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

roux said:


> Already annoyed at the Kentucky choke talk.. thats going to get more attention than the fact that Wisconsin is just a really good team.


All Wisconsin has to do is win the championship. If they lose, this is all for naught.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

I love Bo Ryan and I love this team. So proud dude. So very proud 

On Wisconsin



HKF said:


> All Wisconsin has to do is win the championship. If they lose, this is all for naught.


We still have to beat Finland. Fuck Duke. Fuck 'em, Bucky.

So proud man


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Gronehestu said:


> I love Bo Ryan and I love this team. So proud dude. So very proud
> 
> On Wisconsin
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Badgers win. Go get one more. 

If Wisconsin wins, does SLU get to fire Jim Crews?


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Wisconsin is a really good team, and I don't think Kentucky choked so much as they just seemed unprepared. Like, I'm pretty sure Dekker (who was awesome all around) scored 10 points on Devin Booker alone. How does that match up ever even happen? Im ready to take back everything I've said about Calipari being more than just a recruiter. Bo bent him over the drum he beat him like in this game.

I was excited for Kentucky-Duke mostly because it hasn't happened yet, but I'm totally on-board with the idea that the two best teams are playing Monday night (which I can't remember the last time that's happened). Kaminski/Okafor will grab the headlines but Dekker and Winslow have been the two best players in the tournament and that should be a fantastic matchup.

I think Duke is more talented and is playing at a slightly higher level right now, but Wisconsin's offense has proven it's too good to ever let any game get out of hand, so it should be a great game.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

EpicFailGuy said:


> Congrats on the Badgers win. Go get one more.
> 
> If Wisconsin wins, does SLU get to fire Jim Crews?



I can't promise you that man but if we win I'll ship you a bag of real Wisconsin cheese curds to ease the pain 

lol we're still America's team for awhile, right? I mean, we're playing Duke now...so...lend us your cheers!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Mrs. Thang said:


> Wisconsin is a really good team, and I don't think Kentucky choked so much as they just seemed unprepared. Like, I'm pretty sure Dekker (who was awesome all around) scored 10 points on Devin Booker alone. How does that match up ever even happen? Im ready to take back everything I've said about Calipari being more than just a recruiter. Bo bent him over the drum he beat him like in this game.
> 
> I was excited for Kentucky-Duke mostly because it hasn't happened yet, but I'm totally on-board with the idea that the two best teams are playing Monday night (which I can't remember the last time that's happened). Kaminski/Okafor will grab the headlines but Dekker and Winslow have been the two best players in the tournament and that should be a fantastic matchup.
> 
> I think Duke is more talented and is playing at a slightly higher level right now, but Wisconsin's offense has proven it's too good to ever let any game get out of hand, so it should be a great game.


At the end of the game, Draft Express' Jonathan Givony noticed the Dekker on Lyles matchup and tweeted out something like "I know this isn't Bo's style, but Dekker vs. Lyles is a HUGE mismatch and he should have Dekker iso on every possession."

2 or 3 straight Dekker isos later, and he was basically like "Motherfucking Bo Ryan!"

Personally, I'm floored by this. It's obviously a great Wisconsin team that is totally capable of winning the national title on Monday. But taking the long view, I NEVER EVER expected to see a Wisconsin Basketball team win the national title. I can see how this individual team can win it all, but I still just can't see how this is about to happen, if you can get what I'm saying. So amazing. I knew something would happen like this when I realized I would miss about 98% of the season.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

@Pablo5, can you explain to me how the Wisconsin Scrubs made it to the championship game?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Happy for all the Wisconsin dudes. The most dedicated fan base on the college section of this board. Will save my congrats for after one more game, but On Wisconsin!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cheering for Wisconsin in this one.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rooting for a "classic" contest….



and the Badgers. 


On Wisconsin!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Winslow has made himself so much money in the tournament.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duke playing some good defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wisconsin ties it up. Nice little run.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Frank Kaminsky is ballin. Nigel Hayes, too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

31-31 at halftime.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kaminsky pump fakes so much.

Okafor picks up his 3rd foul.


----------



## Fuppy (Apr 7, 2015)

I can't be the only person who thinks that Bill Raferty makes the posterior of a mule smell like a fresh spring day.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quality first post. Wisconsin is on a damn roll.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Badgers up 9.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Grayson Allen, where the hell did this come from?


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Over the last three games against Arizona, Kentucky, and Duke, Wisconsin is a combined 25/50 from the 3-point line. Just crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice move by Kaminsky. Bucket, plus the foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaping up to be a hell of a finish.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great game. A true heavyweight fight.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Duke is attacking hard this half. This is going to come down to the last possession it seems.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bo Ryan makes the best faces.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wisconsin choking.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Winslow stepped out on the Okafor And-1 and he touched the ball on that last one. Wisconsin is falling apart, but jesus, college officiating is terrible.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The officials have been sooooo bad in the Final Four.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

bball2223 said:


> Winslow stepped out on the Okafor And-1 and he touched the ball on that last one. Wisconsin is falling apart, but jesus, college officiating is terrible.


Winslow also had about 5 little bunny hops before he got the pass off to Okafor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duke wins. Lame.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The legend of Coach K continues.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Wisconsin got the short end of the stick on officiating for sure. I thought they got the benefit against Kentucky though, so I don't feel too bad for them.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Basel said:


> Duke wins. Lame.


Rooting for Duke and Coach K is like rooting for Microsoft and Bill Gates to turn a yearly profit.

Hell of a season Wisconsin.. tough loss


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tough way to lose for Wisconsin. Some bad calls that really could have made a difference. However, the Badgers looked terrible in the last 3 minutes. Koening was like a chicken with his head cut off.

Hats off to Coach K wins his 5th national title. Rasheed Sulaimon gets dismissed and Duke just gets better and better. Great job by the Blue Devils.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke outplayed them in the 2nd half. Allen's take over offensively, and Tyus Jones clutch shooting (happened all year) was huge.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Scrubs


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Grayson Allen saved the championship. In big games, sometimes people you don't expect have to step up. Much props to him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pablo5 said:


> Scrubs



:hibbert:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If Tyus Jones comes back, Duke's backcourt is going to be really, really good. 

Jones
Allen
Kennard

Still early, but they will be a contender again next year.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

HKF said:


> :hibbert:


All sizzle and no steak as usual Bo…..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Grayson Allen 18 points through five games, then 16 in the championship. You just never know.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hats off to all the Wisconsin fans on here, though. This team gave you guys a lot to be proud of.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

bball2223 said:


> If Tyus Jones comes back, Duke's backcourt is going to be really, really good.
> 
> Jones
> Allen
> ...


Coach K is a legend and he will find another piece for the Duke puzzle. I got nothing but respect for him


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Honestly, if you're Tyus Jones, you should go and get paid. Especially after that second half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So Bo Ryan just effectively blamed the refs as the first thing out of his mouth. C'mon Bo, you're better than that.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

HKF said:


> So Bo Ryan just effectively blamed the refs as the first thing out of his mouth. C'mon Bo, you're better than that.


He's Bo Ryan!


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Tough way to lose. We didn't make the plays, and we lost. I sure would have liked to see what we could do with two more possessions, but it's over. I hurt.

This team has given us so much to be proud of. I will always love them for it. Bo Ryan too. Hope this stokes the fire for Nigel and Koenig. 

They said we'd never make it as far as we did last year. They said we'd never make it as far as we made it this year. They'll keep saying stuff, and Wisconsin will be there, taking care of business. Bucky forever 

On Wisconsin


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yo @TM wherever you are, congrats again. Coach K is unreal.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats to Duke, and Wisconsin too @Gronehetsu , great season from the Badgers! 

Watching the "one shining moment" montage after this game really showed how disappointing this overall tournament. I mean they showed Jerian Grant's air balled corner 3, when's the last time they showed an air ball in that montage?? Never?? The biggest disappointment for me was the lack of upsets, and all reasons come from this, so bear with me. Aside from Georgia State & UAB knocking off 3 seeds, and UCLA winning on that awful goaltending call, pretty much chalk (higher seeds) advanced through the rest of the tournament with the minor exceptions being #7 Wichita beating #2 Kansas, #8 NC State beating #1 Villanova and #7 Michigan State making the final four mainly because they got to play the #4 in the regional final. You would think with all the higher seeds advancing, as the tournament wore on, the games would be a lot better, but that was far from the case. Duke/Wiscy, Lville/Sparty, Wiscy/Zona, Wiscy/UK, & Notre Dame/Uk were about the only real good & competitive games from start to finish from the round of 32 on. Not sure how many OT games there were this year because I forgot to keep track, but I don't think there were any more then 4 or 5. Also, game winners inside of 10 seconds were also exceedingly rare this year. Usually on that montage, they're about 4 or 5 of those game winners inside of 10 seconds, but on this year's the only one I really remember was R.J Hunter and the guy from Cincinnati to beat Purdue (I think UAB got there's with about 25 or 20 seconds and hit free throws for final margin??) hence why Jerian Grant's air ball made the cut I think....because there was nothing else better! Looking back on the overall tournament, it peaked about 9:45 PM that Thursday when the Cincinnati/Purdue game ended. That Thursday the afternoon session saw: Notre Dame withstand Northeastern's late charge and then choke when they couldn't get a shot off, the aforementioned wins by UAB & Georgia State, the best moment bar none of the tournament (Ron Hunter falling off the stool), the VCU/OSU overtime game, and then the last 5 minutes/overtime of Purdue/Cincinnati. After that game ended, we had the furious NC State comeback on LSU to wrap up a frantic Thursday. Friday had it's moments (Louisville vs. Irvine, second half of Wichita/Indiana, Buffalo vs. West Virginia, Valpo/Maryland) but nowhere near as exciting or memorable's as Thursday was, and then it slowly careened off the cliff.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Tough to take, but at least we were beat by a better team. Tyus Jones' two 3s were two of the most clutch shots I've seen, and the sad part was I didn't really mind the defense giving those shots to him. He won that game for his team.

I guess that's all I really have to say on the matter. I'm pretty down about it.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nimreitz said:


> Tough to take, but at least we were beat by a better team. Tyus Jones' two 3s were two of the most clutch shots I've seen, and the sad part was I didn't really mind the defense giving those shots to him. He won that game for his team.
> 
> I guess that's all I really have to say on the matter. I'm pretty down about it.


Buffalo Bills


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

LOL, okay Pablo


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Bo broke rule #1 of complaining about college basketball officials after the game which is never complain that there weren't *enough* fouls called. You're supposed to question the toughness of the other team, not your own.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Bo's comments in the postgame were poorly chosen. Bad calls were made, there's no doubt about it. And that fucking sucks. It's salt in the wound. 

But we cut ourselves. Dekker 0/6 from 3. 4 missed FT's in a 5-point game. Jackson swooping in just in the nick of time to give away a couple unforced turnovers in the first half when we had momentum. Frank's layup that wouldn't roll in during the final couple minutes. Letting Grayson Allen carve us up...shudder....he's going to be there 3 more years...

And while Tyus Jones hit some ridiculous, off-balance long jumpers, he was the one guy we couldn't let get open looks because we saw he could dagger us in that first game. And we let him get looks anyways. 

That's all on us. Watching the replays of the 'block' called on Duje Dukan...watching Winslow step out of bounds while setting up Okafor for a huge late bucket....watching replays clearly show that we should have had possession after Winslow's finger clearly touched the ball last - and knowing that the refs saw those replays, too...that will hurt for a long time. Duke gets calls. We all know this, it's been happening for 20 years.

But we could have won without anything the refs did or didn't do, and we failed to do those things within our power to win. Our offense stagnated at the wrong time, our outside shots didn't fall, and our defense wasn't good enough. 

It's a shame Bo had to say the things he did. The rest of the nation could clearly see what he said without him having to say it. In the grand scheme, it just gives the people who don't like him extra ammo, but he wasn't wrong.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

In addition to being a UW-Madison alum, I also went to WFB High School, so I probably had 40 people from my HS class alone (ditto from the ones above and below) that ended up there as well. My facebook feed has been awfully sad. Maybe 50% of my friends list is from the flagship state university.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mrs. Thang said:


> Bo broke rule #1 of complaining about college basketball officials after the game which is never complain that there weren't *enough* fouls called. You're supposed to question the toughness of the other team, not your own.


4 points in the last 5 mins sure sound like a lot of toughness


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

As far as Bo's comments are concerned, they were in extremely poor taste, but ultra competitive people are not always the most graceful losers. 

The refs were poor, he wasn't wrong, but Wisconsin stunk in the last five minutes. Dekker was the Dekker we have criticized for the past couple of season for disappearing in big games. I understand he shouldn't throw players under the bus, but throwing the refs under was just as awful. 

I thought his one and done comments were even worse, tbh. I get the one and done game isn't for everybody, and it's hard for a school like Wisconsin to compete with schools like Duke and Kentucky in that regard. That's fine, but to mean it as a negative comment towards those schools is quite brash. I like Bo, and think he is a good dude/coach, but he just came off as a sore loser. 

He's competitive and it was in the heat of the moment, but Bo is better than that.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

bball2223 said:


> As far as Bo's comments are concerned, they were in extremely poor taste, but ultra competitive people are not always the most graceful losers.
> 
> The refs were poor, he wasn't wrong, but Wisconsin stunk in the last five minutes. Dekker was the Dekker we have criticized for the past couple of season for disappearing in big games. I understand he shouldn't throw players under the bus, but throwing the refs under was just as awful.
> 
> ...


So Bo bitched about the refs against Duke but was silent as the refs handed him a free two points in crunch time with the clear shot clock violation. Not to mention the phantom fouls on Kentucky that had Wisconsin in the bonus mid-way through the second half.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Pablo5 said:


> So Bo bitched about the refs against Duke but was silent as the refs handed him a free two points in crunch time with the clear shot clock violation. Not to mention the phantom fouls on Kentucky that had Wisconsin in the bonus mid-way through the second half.


There were some pretty bad calls against Wisconsin in that game too, I thought it evened out. The non-shot clock violation looked an awful lot like a makeup call, and that's what people on twitter were saying when it happened. That doesn't excuse it, but people are going at UW saying that we benefitted from bogus calls against Kentucky when that isn't true.

Anyway, I caught a couple seconds of some ESPN show and Max Kellerman said it best. Yes the refs were a big factor in the ultimate result of the game, but they were not decisive. Tyus Jones decided that game.

Also, just to clarify, the criticism about Dekker isn't that he disappears in big games, per se, but rather that he disappears generally. He has stepped up in big games in his career (obviously wilted in them too), but I wouldn't say he's unique with his level of play in big games either good or bad. Rather, he just hasn't stepped up and been the 5* player and first round draft pick that he had to be overall. Rutgers wasn't a big game, for example, but Dekker didn't step up in that game either despite the absense of Kaminsky and the early injury of Traevon Jackson (when he was a 3 year senior starter and seen as a crucial component of the team). He scored 4 points against Boise St, 5 against UAB, 2 against Marquette, 6 against Purdue, 5 against Minnesota. On the other hand, he had great games against UNC, Arizona, Kentucky, both Iowa games, Georgetown, and Oklahoma.


----------



## M4rchM4dness (Mar 30, 2017)

Pretty fun video some Penn students made about March Madness

https://www.buzzfeed.com/acjlw/how-to-pretend-like-you-can-march-madness-when-you-2w5rn


----------



## tranvanchienhn (Jun 9, 2017)

thank you


----------



## m13nga (Oct 29, 2017)

UNC-B


----------

